# Recommendations for Tactical Flashlights ?



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I have two "small" flashlights. Powered by photocells, with battery backup. Good for when the power goes out. But, only 40 lumens. Plus, "old style" battery types scattered around the house.

And, I have SOLID aluminum three D-cell Maglites I carry in my vehicles. A fairly good "self-defense" weapon that doesn't fire anything. But, it can hit like a nightstick, if needed.
If you are from the Detroit area, then you know these are called "Malice Green's". A long story.

Can anyone recommend a good and small tactical light for $100 or less ? Lumens count. Price is second. Size is third. Strobes ?

It seems like there are a myriad of models from Insight, Surefire, Streamlight, and possiblely "etc.".
Preferences ? Good and bad features ? I want the controls to be straightforward and intuitive. Pricepoint value ?

It will not be attached to any of my "nighttime guns". This is a light in the left hand, gun in the right hand scenerio when my dog "alerts".
She is "very good". Except I get awakened when it's just a coyote checkiing out my house and garbage container. :mrgreen:

One flashlight. To be used as part of my "night table" defense system. Right now, that function is done by "another Maglite".
Too big, too heavy, too awkward to be "quick" when you wake up. And, not enough lumens to "surprise".


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jet-III Military/LE 210 lumens $78 on sale now

strobe and SOS

Awesome flashlight, I have been very impressed with this light. It was a little larger then I thought it was going to be, but fits in the hand well
I think that the value for what you get is very awesome. , shines as well as a Maglight 3 cell LED in a package 1/4 of the size. It will blind you instantly and lights up out to about 200 yards in our field if that gives you any indication of the power. There is no way I would pay surefire prices now that I have found out how good this light is.

check out www.bugoutgearusa.com


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

Check out Coast LED LENSERs. Mine cost about $50, runs on AAA batteries, 149 lumens, 120 hours run time. You can also purchase a pressure switch and mount for use on a tactical rifle.


----------



## Dantar (Apr 18, 2019)

I recently started using LED camping lights. As it turned out, such lighting is more economical and profitable than conventional battery-powered flashlights. I recently visited the hokolite portal and found a wide variety of LED lanterns there. I'm sure you will be able to choose one of the modern rechargeable lights presented on the Internet. I was surprised when I realized what a variety of lanterns for camping and not only exist. Many models on the site really seem comfortable to use even in the middle of the desert, what do you think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got this recently (2 months ago) - very awesome!






G3V







www.eagtac.com





I used to collect tons of LEDs years ago.

This thing is super bright. Around 3000 lumens on turbo. I have owned several Eagletac lights. I still have my originals that I bought over 10 years ago.


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> .....And, I have SOLID aluminum three D-cell Maglites I carry in my vehicles. A fairly good "self-defense" weapon that doesn't fire anything. But, it can hit like a nightstick, if needed......One flashlight. To be used as part of my "night table" defense system. Right now, that function is done by "another Maglite".
> Too big, too heavy, too awkward to be "quick" when you wake up. And, not enough lumens to "surprise".


I use three different Maglites sizes as well. I wanted something small, light, and bright (high lumens) so I bought these https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B072WHQFJ7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I have had them for a year and have been pleased with their performance and features.

Good luck!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

OLIGHT Warrior Mini2 1750 Lumens Rechargeable Tactical Flashlight with Dual Switch and Proximity Sensor, High Performance LED Flashlights for EDC, Outdoor, Camping and Emergency (Desert Tan) - - Amazon.com


OLIGHT Warrior Mini2 1750 Lumens Rechargeable Tactical Flashlight with Dual Switch and Proximity Sensor, High Performance LED Flashlights for EDC, Outdoor, Camping and Emergency (Desert Tan) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com




I have had this guy for a couple of years now. Well worth the $90 price tag. The magnetic USB charger is super quick and easy. 1750 lumen down to moonlight mode which will run for a month and several settings in between. I will buy another.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nightcore and olight fan here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Nightcore and olight fan here.


I have a couple of Nightcores and 1 Olight as well. Also a Jetbeam.


----------



## moorgena (4 mo ago)

None. There is no such thing. 

Nothing screams target like a light in a low-light fight. 

Learn how to work in the dark.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

moorgena said:


> None. There is no such thing.
> 
> Nothing screams target like a light in a low-light fight.
> 
> Learn how to work in the dark.


This is quite possibly some of the worst advice I've ever heard in my life


----------

